# Cobra kai



## ozm8ey (May 6, 2018)

Anyone watching Cobra kai on youtube red? Its a continuation sorta show of the karate kid. I was actually suprized how good it turned out. The first 2 episodes are free but the other 8 episodes u need youtube red subscription. It also has %100 positive reviews so far on rotten tomatoes


----------



## Headhunter (May 6, 2018)

Yep we've got a good active thread on it that I started a while back check it out


----------

